# Xmas Loot



## Dufresne11 (Dec 25, 2009)

Alright, Santa was very good to this new winemaker. I gave my wife a list of wine needs/wants and called the local wine store to let him know she was coming. 

Santa brought me:

A brew bucket with spigot for bottling

Ferm - Go packets

Carboy Brush

Carboy Dryer

The scale with grams that I have been eyeballing

Bungs for 6 - 6.5 - 7 openings

Run of the mill stuff for veterans but pretty exciting not to have to borrow this stuff for a newbie like myself.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome, Santa(Me) has bought me a lot of stuff for brewing beer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa brought me a mini jet filter, 90 bottle tree and a kit of WE South African Sauvignon Blanc. Anyone ever try this one?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 25, 2009)

I left Santa a bottle of blackberry brandy and a cheesesteak!! I'm still holding out for the pony!


----------



## Wine&Ale (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa brought me a new 15 gallon brew kettle, a barley crusher, some cigars and a few other little things. All in all a very nice Christmas!


----------



## NSwiner (Dec 25, 2009)

i did alright also our son gave me a $70.00 gift card and MIL gave us a $50.00 gift card so now our kit thats coming in Jan will be paid for  .


----------



## St Allie (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a plantpot...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice! I need a barley crusher myself, one of my next purchases! That blows St Allie!


----------



## cpfan (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a $125 gift certificate from a store that carries RJ Spagnols and Cellar Craft products. Now I have to decide what kit to get. I could wait till next fall and see what Hightails come out. (Sorry Wade couldn't resist.  )

Steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2009)

Santa was good to me also.I got an Italian floor corker,3 gal. carboy, bottle brush, some #9 corks,skrink caps. and a can of Vintners Harvest Blackberry.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Corker*

That is next on my list... My grandfather had an old capper he and his father used to cap root beer they would make every year (the worst root beer EVER). However it has some sentimental value. I am going to see if I can make a corker using the base at least. Might be a fun project for the winter months


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 26, 2009)

got some guayaba (aka guava). just trying to find some good info on how to make some vino with it. searching here for it..... keller has 3lb/gal. enough?


----------



## Malkore (Dec 28, 2009)

Santa brought me the brix ATC refractometer (sold at williamsbrewing.com)

due to weather I haven't gotten my gifts from the in-laws...had some cleaning brushes (dip tube) on there, and some misc small stuff.

all i really need now is a 6 gallon better bottle for these 6gal wine kits.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2009)

That ATC and a Barley Crusher are what I need now and I believe Ill be as set as I want to be!


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Dec 28, 2009)

i must of been bad this year, santa didnt bring me anything.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 28, 2009)

Dufresne11 said:


> That is next on my list... My grandfather had an old capper he and his father used to cap root beer they would make every year (the worst root beer EVER). However it has some sentimental value. I am going to see if I can make a corker using the base at least. Might be a fun project for the winter months



A good corker isn't that expensive and I can't imagine an easy way to convert a capper to a corker without ruining the capper and probably costing more than buying a new floor corker.

How about keeping it for a project you might want a capper for. Maybe you'll want to make beer or a sparkling wine or whatnot.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 28, 2009)

outdoorsmadness said:


> i must of been bad this year, santa didnt bring me anything.



Nope... it couldn't have been that. I was bad all year and I got stuff.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2009)

I always say "be what you're going to be, but be good at it". Tooth, you must have been really good at being bad this year!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2009)

Outdoors, you must have been so hammered and forgot that you are Santa!!!!!


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 29, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> I always say "be what you're going to be, but be good at it". Tooth, you must have been really good at being bad this year!



Must be. It's the only thing that makes sense. Funny thing is that I don't work at it at all... it just comes naturally.


----------



## DesertDance (Dec 29, 2009)

Santa brought me The Complete Handbook of Winemaking from The American Wine Society, AND a beautiful book from Randall Grahm, Been Doon So Long. They are both great books, and I'm looking forward to reading them. Santa also brought me a calander with all my grandkids on it AND a Taylor Made Golf Driver!! What a nice Christmas this was!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2009)

COOL.DesertDance a new driver.Didnt get nothing for my golf game this year.You must have been very good.


----------

